# Early 90's clarion headunits



## --Kei-- (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about any of these units.









I need to find a unit that has the same tuner as my DRX9255 (part number 8801950B and board number 099-9967-04). Supposedly all of these have the same tuner. (The pair from 2004 are mcintosh ford GT units) A fair number of these units in Europe seem to come with RDS (which uses a different board that isn't compatible) Ideally i need to find one that didn't come with it in europe. If anyone happens to have one of the units off the list and doesn't mind taking the lid off, pictures of the tuner module would be really helpful.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

From that list I have, 

5780CD
6770
7770 and 
DRX8275

My next few days are hectic so I don't know when or if even, that I could get to them.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

**Phone post** EDIT


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I have the 5790 cassette hu. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I would be willing to sell the 5790. It's been in storage since 97. I had it cleaned up a few years ago. Its still fully functional and works great. I just love the dead head. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a broken DRX9255 laying in my sunroom. CD mechanism is what is busted. It won't load or play CDs. Not sure what it would cost to ship, but I'd be happy to get rid of it.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

sqhhr said:


> I would be willing to sell the 5790. It's been in storage since 97. I had it cleaned up a few years ago. Its still fully functional and works great. I just love the dead head.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


How much and pics? 
I just scored a DSP-959E to connect to that unit. Would love to have.

I am a Clarion collector after all.

PM me.


----------



## --Kei-- (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks to all those who replied. I've sorted out a way to get a tuner module now thanks to chithead.


----------



## bigvjza80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know the year or the the model # but I had a early 90's double din clarion.


----------

